# Wago 750-880 mit Panel WP 35 QVGA



## ChristophV42 (24 März 2022)

Guten Morgen,

bei meiner Recherche zum Thema Wago SPS bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen kann.

2016 wurde von dem Vorbesitzer unserer alten Tafelschere eine Wago SPS 750-880 mit Touchpanel WP 35 QVGA nachgerüstet.
Nach Einschalten der Steuerung startete bisher immer automatisch die Maschinenoberfläche, in der ich den Lichtschranken-Status, Position des Hinteranschlags etc. sehen konnte.
Leider ist jetzt nach Einschalten nur noch die Standard Windows Oberfläche zu sehen.
Ich habe schon versucht in den Ordnern eine Datei zu finden, die ich starten kann. Ich kann da anklicken was ich will, es öffnet sich nichts (z.B. "Flashdisk).

Ich habe das SPS Programm als Datei, verfüge aber leider nur über rudimentäre SPS-Kenntnisse, die sich auf Siemens beschränken. 

Und wie es natürlich dann immer ist, stehe ich ein bisschen unter Zeitdruck, da Bleche geschnitten werden müssen, ich die Maschine aber im Moment natürlich nicht nutzen kann.
Falls einer von euch eine Idee hat, wäre ich über jede Rückmeldung dankbar.

Ich würde es selbstverständlich auch bezahlen, falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat sich des Problems vor Ort anzunehmen (Standort 31812 Bad Pyrmont).

Danke schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße Christoph


----------



## holgermaik (24 März 2022)

Lade dir doch auf der Wago Seite mal das Handbuch. Dort ist gut erklärt wie das Panel zu konfigurieren ist und wie man eine Visu startet. Ich denke mal die Batterie ist leer und dadurch die Einstellungen weg.


----------



## Nost (24 März 2022)

Startet "nur" die Windows Oberfläche oder wurdest du nach dem Start von der Kalibrierung begrüßt?
Bei zweiterem könnte auch der Speicher des HMI voll sein. Das passiert wenn man daten Logging macht.
Du musst die Codesys Target Visu starten. Aus dem Kopf weis ich leider nicht mehr wie das ging, ist zu lange her.


----------



## Nost (24 März 2022)

Wenn es ein WP35QVGA ist musst du den Browser starten, wenn es ein CP35QVGA ist musst du die Targetvisu starten.
WP35QVGA war ja die webpanel variante.


----------



## ChristophV42 (25 März 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Also nach dem Start erscheint die Windows Oberfläche. Keine Kallibrierung oder irgendwas. Mit der Batterie könnte natürlich schon sein.  
Und ja es ist die Webpanel Variante. Dass der Speicher voll ist, glaube ich weniger, da keine Programme angelegt werden. Die Bedienung ist relativ simpel.
Ich habe heute morgen noch ein Telefonat mit dem Wago Service, vielleicht können die mir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tobsucht (25 März 2022)

Hallo Christoph,

Du könntest mit einem anderen Gerät im gleichen Netzwerk, z.B. der Programmier-PC, prüfen ob die Webvisu vom Controller 750-880 noch funktioniert. Ist leider durch die mangelnde Java unterstützt der aktuellen Browser auch nicht einfach einzurichten.

Scheinbar liegt das Hauptproblem aber beim Panel. Du solltest das Control Center öffnen können. Von dort kann der Webclient gestartet werden.
Wenn du den Pfad zur Webvisu gesichert hast (Hauptsächlich IP Adresse des 880) könnte ein Firmwareupdate des Webpanels helfen. Sollte auch zur Stabilität beitragen.

Grüße


----------



## ChristophV42 (25 März 2022)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. 
Ein kompetenter Forenkollege war vor Ort und hat in der Tat ein neues Firmwareupdate aufgespielt mit dem die Maschine nun wieder läuft! 
Hat sich also alles erledigt.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------

